
23 Tweetable Insights From "The Lean Startup" - davidw
http://onstartups.com/tabid/3339/bid/66578/23-Tweetable-Insights-From-The-Lean-Startup.aspx
======
shivkapoor
I beta-tested the different bundles Eric was planning for the launch of the
books - buy X number of books and get Y, etc. I'm surprised that there wasn't
a massive Twitter assault, though. These tweets would have generated even more
buzz than the book already has. I'm enjoying the read!

